# beginner floating plants in betta bowl/small tank??



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi all,
What floating plant/s that would survive in betta bowl??
ie: -no aeration/ no co injection nor advance plant food 
-survive in an almost brackish water (dark-medium dark tanin with salt)
-low lights (only from an indirect sunlight)
-High temp water (75-80 F -ish)

I am using java moss at the moment at its great, but its not a floating plants. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Duck weed always does well but it will have to be removed often to keep some water surface available for the betta to take breaths. Greater duckweed might also do well I just don't recall if it needs a higher light source.

Are you dealing with a lot of salt in the water or just a bit?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't chose duckweed - there is a very very valid reason it's called "weed". Once you introduce it to a body of freshwater - it'll be almost impossible to get out!

I would suggest using salvinia will tolerate low light but does very well in moderate light. I have salvinia in tanks with Katapang leaves and it does fine.

What I'm not sure of is it's tolerance for salt. You can always try it out and see how it does.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well I figured since we are dealing with a bowl it would be easy to maintain then in a larger tank. I do control mine just fine.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

That's true too. Plus testing salt on duckweed is more affordable than other floaters lol.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why is there salt in the water?


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Duck weed always does well but it will have to be removed often to keep some water surface available for the betta to take breaths. Greater duckweed might also do well I just don't recall if it needs a higher light source.
> 
> Are you dealing with a lot of salt in the water or just a bit?


Just a little bit of salt (for slime coat).
Do you have any duckweed for sale (or give away)??


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Where are you? I've got lots, free, in Burlington...



gkarmadibetta said:


> Just a little bit of salt (for slime coat).
> Do you have any duckweed for sale (or give away)??


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Where are you? I've got lots, free, in Burlington...


I am in mississauga. If i can not find anything closer, then I'll make a trip there.
Thank you, appriciate it


----------



## gkarmadibetta (Dec 12, 2010)

BillD said:


> Why is there salt in the water?


I tought betta love a little salt in their water?! 
And i got way more than just salt in there....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, just let me know...


gkarmadibetta said:


> I am in mississauga. If i can not find anything closer, then I'll make a trip there.
> Thank you, appriciate it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup I have some too, but I am in scarborough. Birchmount and st.clair area.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm around 401 & 404 area as the nearest highway cross over so if you're on TTC I can help you out at the pole position at Fairview Mall subway station. I've got some duckweed here I can give.


How large is your tank/measurements?


----------

